# JD F930 Onan 24HP No Power



## dougw (May 25, 2011)

I have a JD F930 Mower with 24HP Onan Engine that is giving me fits.. The problem is that it starts and idles very well BUT when cold(first 15 minutes) when you put a load on the machine(either engaging the deck OR just going up a steep hill), the engine loses power.It doesn't miss or backfire...just loses RPMs...After 15minutes or so it runs a little better without losing RPMs so easily....
I've cleaned the air filter, fuel filter,new spark plugs, new plug wires, hydraulic fluid ok, cleaned carb....Any suggestions?????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Tractorforum Doug! Sounds to me like either the fuel pump is going out or the carbs got issues. If you keep it choked a bit while, it exhibits lack of power, does it help at all?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe, check the intake for an air leak. And air leak might mimic the the "Starvation" symptoms. As it warms up and the metals expand it would seal better and run better. 

That's my opinion and I'm not a small engine expert. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night


----------



## dougw (May 25, 2011)

Haven't checked that yet... as soon as the dew burns off the grass this morning I'll give it a try and get back to you tonight..Thanks-Doug


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive had some fuel issues with my twin cylenders- i resorted to switching to clear fuel line after the filter - that way you can see if gasoline is actually flowing.

I have a '99 hydro murray with a 17HP briggs twin - i had running issues with it - would run, then die out - after multiple carb cleanings, i ended up getting a total carb rebuild kit - i put that in and it runs nice strong and smooth now. If the carb gaskets were a bit iffy- you might benefit from a carb kit.


----------



## dougw (May 25, 2011)

I just got back inside...tried the partial choke solution...It had no affect...It's not until the machine is totally warmed up that the RPM loss situation almost goes away completely and runs good......??? Seems that when it's cold it happens.. ANyone got any other ideas...would a failing fuel pump work better after the engine is warm????


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Humg, It sounds like the choke could be the warm up issue and the lossing RPM after it's up to operating temp sounds like a fuel delivery issue, does it have a fuel pump?


----------



## dougw (May 25, 2011)

yes it has a fuel pump...but again,....it runs much better when completely warmed up...crappy when cold(even with a partial choke seting)....argh!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

This is just a WAG but I'm wondering if this could be early signs of a Gov problem in the making. You don't want to know what that would cost to fix.

Gov should open the throttle when a load is put on the engine but from description it isn't until engine is warm.


----------

